# swansea earthquake?



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)

anyone


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

seen posts from people saying their houses shook in Cardiff


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)

nothing shook but there was a very definite sway here


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

didn't notice anything but not long up


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2018)

Yes absolutely. My house shook, I’m about 25 Miles away.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)

very odd feeling, and massive relief when it stopped


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

LIVE UPDATES!!!!!!
'Earthquake' hits Wales


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2018)

I was in a 7.0 in Manila which went on for about a minute at 3am and was proper scary rolling around on a bed. Two days before that I was on a beach in the Philippines and there had been an earthquake just before and we got an aftershock. The beach moved under my bum. This one today was very much like the beach aftershock one. I was laying on my sofa reading and the sofa moved.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)

ddraig said:


> LIVE UPDATES!!!!!!
> 'Earthquake' hits Wales


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 17, 2018)

ddraig said:


> didn't notice anything but not long up


You should use some extra polygrip on your dentures in case there's an aftershock mate.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 17, 2018)

We've got 7 children in our house so we wouldn't notice an earthquake  but others did


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 17, 2018)

Is this the precursor to The Big One, when Wales breaks off from Britain?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2018)

Should i panic buy stuff before the looting starts?


----------



## Looby (Feb 17, 2018)

Couple of friends felt it in Bournemouth!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 17, 2018)

Experts predict a second, larger earthquake, with a possible magnitude of 7.5. They say it could potentially cause £37 worth of damage.


----------



## alan_ (Feb 17, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Should i panic buy stuff before the looting starts?


Or should you loot stuff before the panic buying starts


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

I felt it very slightly in Nuneaton. Unlike the 2 other earthquakes I have felt in the past when sitting in this room, I was not sure if this one was an earthquake or not. Well, my initial reaction was 'is this an earthquake?' but then nothing else happened, whereas in the past the shaking went on for long enough that I could sit around for a while watching stuff moving slightly. Or leap up and run downstairs, or a bit of both. No time for that this time.

Having now learnt where the earthquake was, I'm impressed I felt it at all.


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

Although it might be fairer to say I only just felt it and it its more a case of the sound being more of an earthquake tip-off for me in general. The sound of the building and various objects vibrating a bit. In this case after the initial slight feeling and building sounds, a few seconds later a cardboard box made a brief sound as it moved slightly in its position wedged between an external wall and some furniture.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2018)

A MAJOR EARTHQUAKE MEASURING 4.4 ON THE RICHTER SCALE, HIT IN THE EARLY
HOURS OF Saturday 17 Feb 2018 EPICENTERED ON SWANSEA SOUTH WALES.

Victims can be seen wandering aimlessly muttering : "How be?", "Tidy" and "Can't fault it butt...".

The Earthquake decimated the area, causing approximately £30 worth of damage. Several priceless collections of mementos from the Balearics and Spanish Costas were damaged. 

Three areas of historic and scientifically significant burnt out cars were disturbed.

Many were woken well before their giro arrived. Thousands are confused and bewildered, trying to come to terms with the fact that something interesting has happened in Swansea.

One resident, Sara-Angharrod Davies, a 15 year old mother-of-five said "It was such a shock, little Chardonnay-Mercedes came running into my bedroom crying. My youngest two, Tyler-Morgan and Megan-Storm slept through it. I was still shaking when I was watching Killroy Silk the next morning."

Apparently though, looting, muggings and car crime did carry on as normal.

The British Red Cross have so far managed to ship 4000 crates of Sunny Delight to the area to help the stricken masses. Rescue workers are still searching through the rubble and have found large quantities of personal belongings including benefit books, jewellery from Elizabeth Duke at Argos and bone china from Everythings a Pound.

HOW YOU CAN HELP
This appeal is to raise clothing and food parcels for those unfortunate enough to be caught up in it.

Clothing is most sought after. Items required include: -
Fila Baseball Caps, Kappa Tracksuit tops (His and Hers), Shell Suits (Female), White Sports Socks, Nike Air Basketball Boots and any other items usually sold in TK Maxx.

Food parcels may be harder to put together but necessary all the same.

Required foodstuffs include: -
Microwave meals, Tins of Baked Beans, Ice Cream and cans of Colt 45 or
Special Brew. £2 buys chips, scraps and blue pop for a family of four. 
£10 can take a family to Port Talbot for the day, where children can play on a radio active beach infront of the national collection of Steel works.
£1.68 pays for a return bus ticket to the country side where they can pick magic mushrooms to feed the family.  22p buys a biro for filling in a spurious compensation claim. 
Please do not send tents for shelter, as the sight of "posh" housing is unfair on the population of neighbouring areas of Gorseinon, Llanelli and Clydach.


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

elbows said:


> Although it might be fairer to say I only just felt it and it its more a case of the sound being more of an earthquake tip-off for me in general.



Actually bollocks to that, the wobbly shakey feeling is still the big clue, I was focussing more on sounds in this case because there was nothing else after the first few seconds.

I've never been in a big or extremely close earthquake but there was one I felt here sometime earlier this century that made me freak out a bit because of how long it went on for. And the way the shaking steadily increased in intensity for what felt like whatever but was probably not long. Associated sounds increasing in volume was part of me pooping it.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Victims can be seen wandering aimlessly muttering : "How be?", "Tidy" and "Can't fault it butt...".
> 
> .



“It was be ‘ere”

“There we are then”

“Touch our fucking kids and you’re dead OXFAM”


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> You should use some extra polygrip on your dentures in case there's an aftershock mate.


----------



## Mation (Feb 17, 2018)

Gromit said:


> A MAJOR EARTHQUAKE MEASURING 4.4 ON THE RICHTER SCALE, HIT IN THE EARLY
> HOURS OF Saturday 17 Feb 2018 EPICENTERED ON SWANSEA SOUTH WALES.
> 
> Victims can be seen wandering aimlessly muttering : "How be?", "Tidy" and "Can't fault it butt...".
> ...


Christ you're a cunt, aren't you?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2018)

Mation said:


> Christ you're a cunt, aren't you?


Standard Cardiff Swansea banter. Wouldn't expect you to understand. You ain't from South Wales.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Standard Cardiff Swansea banter. Wouldn't expect you to understand.


nah it's a crappy unfunny round robin altered
look at them others, the povs etc, they're different to us

so imaginative too
The Earthquake decimated the area, causing approximately £30 worth of damage. Several priceless collections of mementos from the Balearics and Spanish Costas were damaged. - Google Search


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 17, 2018)

Felt it in Bristol and thought I was either going a bit mad or that it was an earthquake. Glad it was the latter  never felt one before. It was wierd.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 17, 2018)

I know it's a shock to not beat Sheffield Wednesday but you'll recover.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 17, 2018)

Apparently our house shook. I was out in town and noticed nothing, possibly due to my first prodigious hangover in ages.


----------



## Poot (Feb 17, 2018)

ddraig said:


> nah it's a crappy unfunny round robin altered
> look at them others, the povs etc, they're different to us
> 
> so imaginative too
> The Earthquake decimated the area, causing approximately £30 worth of damage. Several priceless collections of mementos from the Balearics and Spanish Costas were damaged. - Google Search


As far as I can see it's an aftershock of the Dudley earthquake of 2002 when I received the same email about 20 times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 17, 2018)

There was one in that area in 1906 , rattled the best china on the dressers , caused some panic down the mines (they actually had them in those days) .....

There are some well known geological fault lines around - so probably just a bit of stressing etc.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 17, 2018)

ddraig said:


> LIVE UPDATES!!!!!!
> 'Earthquake' hits Wales





> *A resident in Cardiff saw 'a ripple in her settee'*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember many years ago there was an earthquake in the middle of the night and the picture that hung above my bed wobbled a bit.

Took the picture down, never put it back up again. You can never be too careful.


----------



## xenon (Feb 17, 2018)

No joke, my flat in Bristol shook around 2:30 this afternoon.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 17, 2018)

> *Father of actor Michael Sheen has 'never experienced anything like this in his life'*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

oh ffs getting silly now!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember the big quake of 2008.
I thought that upstairs had bought at least three new washing machines and were inconsiderately running the spin cycle on all of them at 3 in the morning


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 18, 2018)

I live in cardiff and missed it completely.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 18, 2018)

I remember the one that went off in the Irish Sea, sometime in the mid 80s. Was quite an experience, back then.

Very meh about them these days, I don't particularly like them. Just in case they turn out to be destructive etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2018)

Excellent interview with EARTHQUAKE WITNESS RICHARD SMITH:

Police confirm Bristol buildings reported damaged in earthquake


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 18, 2018)

Daughter's building was shaking apparently, in Hereford. She was worried her telly would fall over. Thought something had driven into the side of the building.


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 18, 2018)

Good job Olly Murs wasn't down there.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2018)

First of many....leaving Europe isn't easy.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 21, 2018)

Haha...how can I have missed this thread!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 21, 2018)

I remember one that hit the Midlands, sometime around the late 80s or early 90s, I was living in a top-floor/3rd flat In Taunton.

I am in a armchair, my mate is on the settee, I am passing the spliff, and things start moving a bit, we looked at each other & just cracked-up, we thought it was the weed. 

It wasn't until the next day that I heard on the radio that the earth-quark had been felt as far a field as Taunton, that made me smile.


----------



## Poot (Feb 21, 2018)

My lovely Japanese friend pronounces the word arse-quack. I have never corrected her because in my mind that is what they are.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 24, 2018)

The word going around South Yorkshire is there will be a repeat of the Swansea earthquake on Tuesday evening.
This will be a result of all the Sheffield Wednesday fans bottom lips thudding onto the floor following their defeat in the FA Cup replay!


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> The word going around South Yorkshire is there will be a repeat of the Swansea earthquake on Tuesday evening.
> This will be a result of all the Sheffield Wednesday fans bottom lips thudding onto the floor following their defeat in the FA Cup replay!


...


----------



## RobotHyper (Mar 17, 2018)

I felt the ground shacking.  Nothing else.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2018)

are you a bot?


----------

